
Lisp Linear Algebra: tpapp's lla at master - GitHub - wglb
http://github.com/tpapp/lla
======
JabavuAdams
A different approach:

Instead, write a meta-library that generates fast C / C++ / Fortran / whatever
code.

Game devs have long had discussions about how to make "the one true standard
vector library". Except, no one can agree.

But ... the existence of LAPACK, etc. and the nature of linalg mean that it's
a very limited domain that could be specified very clearly.

So ... let users generate their own vector library, with choice of naming,
language, which of the spec functions to include, simd, templated yes/no, etc.

I've got some ugly beginnings in Python ...

------
astine
Makes me smile.

The first Lisp program I wrote was a matrix based encryption program I wrote
for a linear algebra class back in college.

------
fa
I look forward to seeing how this develops, and to see it (help see it) in
Clojure.

